# Lu Bu vs. Keiji Maeda



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 27, 2009)

vs.





First off: NOT the videogame incarnations. Last week's Deadliest Warrior (Shaka Zulu vs. William Wallace) inspired me to post this, coupled with the fact that I've been in a six month long debate over this with a friend. So, using whatever historical information/knowledge available, if the Chinese Flying General met with Japan's Wild Tiger, who'd win?

For the sake of an arena, the duel takes place on at Hu Lao Gate. Lu Bu has his Lunar Spear/Crescent Halberd (depending on which you prefer) Red Hare, and his bow. Keiji has his two-pronged spear, a bow, and Matsukaze.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 27, 2009)

Pretty hard choice, both were considered among the strongest of their own Era. But since you gave Keiji a Bow, he's got the advantage.


----------



## Lucifeller (May 27, 2009)

Actually, Lu Bu is the one of the two who was a bow master. Keiji was very deadly up close, but wasn't renowned for his bowmanship, despite being good with many weapons.


----------



## wolfman_120 (May 27, 2009)

Lol, I made a Thread like this about 4 years ago... Good times

Anyway, I always thought Lu Bu would take this. Although Keiji would have a bow, like Lucifeller said, he wasn't known for his bowmanship, and if Lu Bu could close the distance, I think he`d be able to take Keiji in close quarter combat


----------



## ehdahora2 (May 28, 2009)

i say keiji can take this . I dont think these warriors would fight with bows since both of them have a strong sense of honor , they would probably fight only with their  spears.I believe they are both equal in sper skills, bt i do believe Matsukaze i superior than red hare(i know the red is a bad ass horse, but matsukaze is THE horse) .


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 28, 2009)

The strongest of the Warring States is Hondam.


----------



## Zetta (May 29, 2009)

Tadakatsu Honda kicks both of their asses.


----------



## Sengoku (May 29, 2009)

I always see Honda as the superior general rather than a 'dueler'. 
But yeah, Honda's feats are more impressive than Lu Bu's, imo.

50 battles into the fray without a single scratch? Yikes! :amazed


----------



## Zetta (May 29, 2009)

Well Lu Bu did stalemate Guan Yu, Zhang Fei and Lui Bei for an entire day.

That's not a small feat considering who he was fighting.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 29, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> I always see Honda as the superior general rather than a 'dueler'.
> But yeah, Honda's feats are more impressive than Lu Bu's, imo.
> 
> 50 battles into the fray without a single scratch? Yikes! :amazed



I'm not certain, but wouldn't Tadakatsu, as a leading general, have been farther back in the lines? If so, it's not all that impressive; Zhuge Liang pulled it off with no trouble. >_>;


----------



## Sengoku (May 29, 2009)

Seijun Togiretogire said:


> I'm not certain, but wouldn't Tadakatsu, as a leading general, have been farther back in the lines? If so, it's not all that impressive; Zhuge Liang pulled it off with no trouble. >_>;



Well according to some legends, he is always in the front fighting.


----------



## Crimson King (May 29, 2009)

Lu Bu shoots Keiji.

Hondam steps on them both.


----------



## Sengoku (May 30, 2009)

It all boils down to
- skill (lu bu)
- weapon (could go either way. although i'm leaning towards keiji because of metal development)
- armor (keiji maeda)


----------



## Fang (May 30, 2009)

Japanese vs Chinese.

I'll go with Keiji. The difference in armor and weapons smeltry and forging technolgy is over a thousand years.

It will count when its steel vs bronze.


----------



## Fenix (May 30, 2009)

Clearly a racist thread 

Equal weapon material  = Lu Bu stomps

Since I actually read Romance of the Three Kingdoms and I only know Keiji from..Sengoku Basara lol


----------



## Fang (May 30, 2009)

Sengoku Basara makes out Keiji to be the Lu Bu in its games for the Japanese in the Warring States period.

Samurai Warriors makes it out to be Mr. Honda the Rocket Robot Man.


----------



## Sengoku (May 30, 2009)

TWF said:


> Sengoku Basara makes out Keiji to be the Lu Bu in its games for the Japanese in the Warring States period.
> 
> Samurai Warriors makes it out to be Mr. Honda the Rocket Robot Man.



Other way around.


----------



## Fang (May 30, 2009)

nah it is honda in Samurai Warriors

i remember from Warriors Orchi 1 and 2


----------



## Sengoku (May 30, 2009)

Warriors Orochi 2 looks really fun but so does Dynasty Warriors: Gundam. Recommend if you have both games!

If this thread was about in-game bosses, Lu Bu would win hands down. Jesus, he is a beast.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 30, 2009)

DW2 Lu Bu beats all.

My maxed out Zhao Yun spent 10 minutes beating him down, and then he got up with full health again. Grrrrr.......


----------



## Sengoku (May 30, 2009)

Yeah, I have heard some horrifying experiences with DW2's Lu Bu. Thankfully, I did not have to experience it. I started the series with DW3 and up but I never bought DW6 since I heard it sucks. 

Funny though. Each time I buy the newest DW6, I always rush towards Lu Bu in the beginning just so I can get destroyed.


----------



## Zetta (May 30, 2009)

DW2 Lu Bu is slaughter.


----------



## Zetta (May 30, 2009)

Seijun Togiretogire said:


> I'm not certain, but wouldn't Tadakatsu, as a leading general, have been farther back in the lines? If so, it's not all that impressive; Zhuge Liang pulled it off with no trouble. >_>;



Don't underestimate the man who was able to scare someone into a heartattack using his tactics.


----------



## Sengoku (May 30, 2009)

"Don't pursue Lu Bu!" 

Good warning.


----------



## Crimson King (May 30, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Don't underestimate the man who was able to scare someone into a heartattack using his tactics.



He made Wei retreat by opening his castle gates and playing an instrument.


----------



## Zetta (May 30, 2009)

Zhuge Liang doesn't take shit from anyone. Be it Zhou Yu or Sima Yi :ho


----------



## Lucifeller (May 31, 2009)

Zhuge Liang is the guy who made Wei retreat AFTER HE WAS DEAD.

Nobody can claim anything this badass, not even in modern times. The ghost of the Sleeping Dragon was enough to send the mightiest kingdom in China scuttling back home in fear.

Even Sima Yi admitted he was tooled to the max after that one.


----------



## Sengoku (May 31, 2009)

So which side do you guys prefer? I like the Wu side. Their personality would fit mine.


----------



## Zetta (May 31, 2009)

I'm Wei all the way.


----------



## Lucifeller (May 31, 2009)

Yellow Turbans. BEHOLD! A MIRACLE FROM HEAVEN!


----------



## RWB (May 31, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Well Lu Bu did stalemate Guan Yu, Zhang Fei and Lui Bei for an entire day.
> 
> That's not a small feat considering who he was fighting.



Myth. 

The Abumaru Clan


Just like Guan Yu slaying Hua Xiong- Sun Jian did that. Or like the myth about Zhang Fei being a mindless brute- he was arguably Shu's most important and skilled tactician, but treated his officers like crap.


And Keiji wins the fight due to superior equipment(longer range on the bow), unless he underestimates Lu Bu and moves to close.



I'm Wei.


----------



## Zetta (May 31, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> Yellow Turbans. BEHOLD! A MIRACLE FROM HEAVEN!


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 31, 2009)

Shu is dumb like hell, but badass generals win all. Zhuge Liang + Guan Yu + Zhao Yun = Win.


----------



## Sengoku (May 31, 2009)

^ Gotta include the drunken master, Zhang Fei! 

They need to make Dian Wei a lot bigger. Or make him stop running with his knees bent.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 31, 2009)

All of the Five Tiger Generals are


----------



## Caedus (May 31, 2009)

Zhao Yun soled an army, he wins


----------



## Agmaster (May 31, 2009)

Fuck Wei, it's all about the spear of justice!


----------



## Sengoku (May 31, 2009)

Oh please! The Wus have the most fun!


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 31, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> Oh please! The Wus have the most fun!


You means as in the "We have Sun Shang Xiang, Da Qiao, and Xiao Qiao, you lose" fun?


----------



## Sengoku (May 31, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> You means as in the "We have Sun Shang Xiang, Da Qiao, and Xiao Qiao, you lose" fun?



Har har. Zhen Ji should defect to Wu.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 31, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> Har har. Zhen Ji should defect to Wu.


Pfft. Zhen Ji is low tier. Diao Chan is where it's at.


----------



## Sengoku (May 31, 2009)

vs



Zhen Ji is better. !


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 31, 2009)

My Racial Senses are still tingling and telling me Diao Chan is superior, even in game. She's God Tier in WO.


----------



## Sengoku (May 31, 2009)

She looks too shy for my taste.


----------



## NemeBro (May 31, 2009)

I would brutally rape Diao Chan.

That is all.


----------



## Gig (May 31, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> So which side do you guys prefer? I like the Wu side. Their personality would fit mine.



I hate Wu as Lu Zun Infuriates me beyond belief he is one of the few characters that I truly hate 

I’m a Wei fan personally they have the best leader Cao Cao and the line up is pretty solid.

Ma Chao is my overall favourite character though his move set if used right is godly and when on a horse he rapes



skiboydoggy said:


> My Racial Senses are still tingling and telling me Diao Chan is superior, even in game. She's God Tier in WO.



I demand to see this tier


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 31, 2009)

It's on GameFAQs, and its pretty reliable. Lu Bu is pretty low tier since his move set is terrible for activating elements, while Honda is conversely pretty high. Guan Ping is also high tier. WO's weapon customise system screws up tier lists like crazy, and Diao Chan's epic sliding C-spam tech dodges arrows which are deadly in Chaos Difficulty.

Only WO though. She got balanced in WO2.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 31, 2009)

I'm on Wei's side......mostly. *see Zhang Liao, the rapemaster*

But Zhao Zilong (Yun to those unfamiliar with style names) is hands down the biggest badass general in RotK, just for Chang Ban alone. Shu lost my respect when they killed Liu Feng and Wei Yan, and Wu were a bunch of ingrates over the whole Jing thing.


----------



## Agmaster (May 31, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> Har har. *Zhang Hei* should defect to Wu.


I utterly agree.


----------



## Sengoku (May 31, 2009)

Are the camps pretty?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 31, 2009)

Ew, DW versions makes them look more and more like crap.

This looks like a Gan Ning.


This is not.


----------



## Gig (May 31, 2009)

Jugglenaut said:


> Ew, DW versions makes them look more and more like crap.
> 
> This looks like a Gan Ning.
> 
> ...



Romance of the three Kingdoms is awesome  

One of my favourite games I own shame only VIII and XI have ever been released in the UK


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 1, 2009)

RotK designs > DW5 designs >>>>>>> DW6 designs. But RotK designs would be pretty crappy for a hack and slash action game.


----------



## Lucifeller (Jun 1, 2009)

Strikeforce Lu Bu can fly and has unlimited Fury time, in addition to all the typical 'OH GOD IT'S LU BU' powerups. That alone ups his rape factor immensely.


----------

